# كيف تهبط الطائرا



## اكرم تويج (24 مارس 2006)

*كيف تهبط الطائرات المقاتله اثناء الليل و&#1601*

الحقيقه هذا الموضوع طا لما اشغلني فكيف يستطيع الطيار الهبوط في الليل وكما نعلم ان المطارات اثناء الحرب لاتعتمد الاناره في المدارج لدواعي امنيه؟ على اي شيى يعتمد؟


----------



## مهندس كلش (24 مارس 2006)

*انظمة الرؤية الليلية بعض الحلول*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ السائل
ابسط حل هو انظمة الرؤية الليلية في قمرة القيادة وهي تشابة خوذات المراقيب العسكرية التي يلبسها الجنود وهذا الكلام عند الإقتراب من المدرج والمطار اما ماقبل هذا فيتكفل فيه انظمة تحديد المواقع والطيار الآلي.
وتساعد درجة اتجاه المدرج ورقمة المسجل عليه ورموز بدء المدرج على زيادة كفائة الهبوط ليلاً حتى في ظروف جوية صعبة وإلا كيف يستطيع الطيارون النزول على حاملات الطائرات الأصغر مدرج؟

هذا حسب معرفتي وما يقصرون الإخوة


----------



## اكرم تويج (26 مارس 2006)

شكرا على الاجابه يااخي العزيز ووفقك الله


----------



## waelusha (1 أبريل 2006)

مشششششششششششكككككككككككككورررررر


----------



## اكرم تويج (6 أبريل 2006)

اخي العزيز اتمنى ان تضيف شيى نستفاد منه غير كلمة مشكور التي ترددها في التعليق على كل موضوع


----------



## اكرم تويج (6 أبريل 2006)

اخي العزيز اتمنى ان تضيف شيى نستفاد منه غير كلمة مشكور التي ترددها في التعليق على كل موضوع


----------



## وجدي_1405 (7 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع
بالرؤية الليلية وهي كرت يقوم المهندسون بتركيبة عند قبل الإقلاع .
ويوجد طائرات بها رؤية ليلية فقط يقوم الطيار بأمر الطائرة 
مثلاً : عندما يقول الطيار للطائرة (الطيار الآلي)
وهكذا .


----------

